# Real happy news!!!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Congratulations. Isn't it great when things go your way?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah, that's great news!!  Awesome.


----------



## Lc Performance Horses (May 3, 2008)

Yeah its awsome, bout time too lol, worked hard enough!!! lol. Will post pics when we get back over there and i get my babies happily situated.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yay, can't wait.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

congratulations!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Isn't it great when things work out like that?? Congrats!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh Congrats! I guess May is just the time for horse people to find property for their horses!

I wish you the best of luck! And that your horses settle in just fine!


----------



## Lc Performance Horses (May 3, 2008)

Thank you guys, i appreciate that, will post pics at some point but gotta get one of them photo bucket effort things lol!! Got a few jobs to get done and then i can bring my bog monsters from hell down lol!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congratulations! That is some great news! Make sure to keep us posted on how things go


----------



## Lc Performance Horses (May 3, 2008)

Thanks, I will do!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Sounds like it is just your "cup of tea" :wink: Congrats!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

congrast


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

LUCKY!!! im jealous.  congrats and hope your horses fell more uhmm.."at home"


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Something that came up to mind, make sure you put together some form of contract between you and the farmer to give you a safety net. The last thing you want is for one of the horses to break part of the fencing etc or anything else to happen and have the neighbor or that farmer go after you over something silly. I'm sure he wouldn't mind either. It would be a safety thing for him as well


----------

